# 2008 Outback 23Krs For Sale In Ohio: Pics Added



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

2008 Outback 23KRS KargoRoo Toy Hauler

We are selling our beloved Outback, purchased new in 2008. It has been a great camper, has seen very light use, given us a trouble free experience, and is in very good condition. My wife and I have busy work schedules (traveling) and that has gotten in the way of enjoying this camper. Have considered selling for the last few years but hung on by a thread with one or two weekend trips per year.

One owner, very clean, no pets, non smokers. Side load cargo bay, queen bed rear slide. Full size bed, cabinets, vents, central HVAC register and 2 removable wheel chocks in the garage/toy hauler area. Exterior cooking station w/ sink. Microwave, stove, fridge, nice cabinetry, big pantry closet, air conditioning, furnace, awning, AM/FM/CD with indoor and outdoor speakers, LCD TV and DVD player with inside and outside hookup. Light and easy to tow with a 1/2 ton truck, Equalizer anti-sway hitch included.

Price Reduced $10,500. Located in South Point, Ohio.

IM me here or email at [email protected] for further info and pics.


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

Finally got pics uploaded, sorry for the delay.


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

I haven't actively tried to sell this, but I would still like to sell. This camper has been lightly used and is ready to go. Located in southern Ohio IM me here or email [email protected] for more pics and info.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Interested. We want to move up from a 21rs, so it would go to a Good home!

quote name='JohnnyDangerously' date='17 August 2013 - 12:12 PM' timestamp='1376755920' post='464201']
2008 Outback 23KRS KargoRoo Toy Hauler

We are selling our beloved Outback, purchased new in 2008. It has been a great camper, has seen very light use, given us a trouble free experience, and is in very good condition. My wife and I have busy work schedules (traveling) and that has gotten in the way of enjoying this camper. Have considered selling for the last few years but hung on by a thread with one or two weekend trips per year.

One owner, very clean, no pets, non smokers. Side load cargo bay, queen bed rear slide. Full size bed, cabinets, vents, central HVAC register and 2 removable wheel chocks in the garage/toy hauler area. Exterior cooking station w/ sink. Microwave, stove, fridge, nice cabinetry, big pantry closet, air conditioning, furnace, awning, AM/FM/CD with indoor and outdoor speakers, LCD TV and DVD player with inside and outside hookup. Light and easy to tow with a 1/2 ton truck, Equalizer anti-sway hitch included.

Price Reduced $10,500. Located in South Point, Ohio.

IM me here or email at [email protected] for further info and pics.
View attachment 6417
View attachment 6425
View attachment 6433
View attachment 6441
View attachment 6449
View attachment 6457

[/quote]


----------



## Chris Wence (Mar 11, 2015)

JohnnyDangerously said:


> 2008 Outback 23KRS KargoRoo Toy Hauler
> 
> We are selling our beloved Outback, purchased new in 2008. It has been a great camper, has seen very light use, given us a trouble free experience, and is in very good condition. My wife and I have busy work schedules (traveling) and that has gotten in the way of enjoying this camper. Have considered selling for the last few years but hung on by a thread with one or two weekend trips per year.
> 
> ...


Do you still have this unit for sale?


----------



## JohnnyDangerously (Feb 25, 2008)

[/quote]

Do you still have this unit for sale?
[/quote]

I've waffled on whether or not to sell for a long time, but yes I still have it and would like to sell.

I don't login here often, the best way to reach me is my Email at [email protected] for info. Thanks


----------

